

The Girl and the Robot Looks Amazing - jjp9999
http://techzwn.com/2013/03/the-girl-and-the-robot-looks-amazing/

======
Tossrock
>The third-person action-adventure game from Flying Carpet Games is “set in a
fairy tale about a little girl trying to escape from an ancient castle ruled
by an evil queen. The castle is filled with hordes of steam powered antique
robots trying to capture her. While trying to find a way out, she meets a
defective robot that helps her in her adventure,” according to the developer’s
website.

Does this seem like a Diamond Age reference to anyone? Specifically Princess
Nell trying to escape from the evil Queen / her encounter at Castle Turing.

------
davidandgoliath
"Looks Amazing"... Amazingly incomplete, that is. Appears to have just
surpassed the 'We've got barely functional models!' phase. Report back when
there's something decent looking :)

------
eikenberry
Anyone else think this sounds like the designer lifted various bits from
Diamond Age and melded them into a game?

